# Handel's St. John's Passion - Hungaroton CD 12908



## Festus (Aug 11, 2020)

All,
Yesterday I purchase a copy of Handel's St. John's Passion - Hungaroton CD (HCD 12908) from the local used book store where I have shopped for many years.
This version contains 1 cd and a 78 page booklet in a 2 cd box. The label clearly states '1 CD'.
Here is my problem:
The booklet shows 66 movements (How coincidental) in 2 parts.
The cd plays only 36 movements and comes to an end.
I am looking for the companion to this cd, if there is one, which contains the remainder of the movements.
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Festus said:


> All,
> Yesterday I purchase a copy of Handel's St. John's Passion - Hungaroton CD (HCD 12908) from the local used book store where I have shopped for many years.
> This version contains 1 cd and a 78 page booklet in a 2 cd box. The label clearly states '1 CD'.
> Here is my problem:
> ...


It's a single CD!

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7973226--handel-st-john-passion

The 66 thingy must be a typo.


----------



## Festus (Aug 11, 2020)

I too saw that site and several other like it. That still does not answer the question regarding the 66 movements.
From movement 36, where the music ends, until the end of the booklet is almost 20 pages so I would suspect that would not be a printing mistake.
I will continue to dig a little deeper.


----------

